# Any cubers in Kansas?



## Trovaa (Feb 2, 2018)

Specifically Leavenworth or close to Leavenworth. I would create a cubing group if I knew how to but I'm wondering if there's any other people around the area who would be up to making a group. Seems a bit lonely here.


----------

